# Best Competition Photos



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

*Let's see those competition photos!*
*Rules:*
*- Must be taken by you or of you.*
*- Must be of some sort of competition (racing, rodeo, jumping, endurance, etc)*
*- You have until August 25th!*
*- No more than 3 pics each :wink:*


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Here are 2 of mine, just you get you started. I will not be taking mine into consideration! lol


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

At the Vodacom Durban July:








At my last show:








At a western type show:


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

on my old lease horse mya at gymkhana


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I wish we did jumping at my gymkhana!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

haha i love that event but only with certain horses i have done it on one(mya) who did great with lots of encouragement, one(rave) who i had to have a megan hold on her or she would jsut stop right at them or go around and on who would stop and bunny hop them lol ..its fun though :]


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

My horse Way Bueno AKA Twinkie being shown by his trainer.









Me And Twinkie doin Quads








Me and Twinkie Barrel Racing








​


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I wish i knew someone who could help me show my horses...


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Here's my 3. All from the Valentia Dodge Rodeo.


----------



## Draftgirl17 (Dec 26, 2009)

My girl daisey in Ladies cart:








Me Driving Draft Youth Cart:








Me driving youth draft team:


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

These are pictures I took:


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I've got a few from my first show ever!!!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

here are mine 

an oldy, but probably still one of the best pics of me riding








and winners photo shoot!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

*Bump*
Anyone else? lol. Im surprised i havent seen more barrel pics


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## darrenvale (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

Here are some of mine.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Azale1, those top two pics have the most epic faces ever!!!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Lol i love the expression on that rider's face!


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

Yeah the first pic was a classic. When I saw it after reviewing my photos I couldn't help but laugh. This was the rider's first 4star event so I guess the jumps took her by surprise???


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

is this over? Just wondering :]


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Waybueno said:


> is this over? Just wondering :]


 It ends the 25th:wink:


----------



## barrelracer7335 (Aug 17, 2010)

First one is me on my barrel horse second one is me one my bosses reiner and last is my boss on his reining stud


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Ooo it's getting harder! lol
Keep 'em coming guys. 1 more week!


----------



## Mackieb (Aug 16, 2010)

*Barn show*

Can it be a barn show? Oh well, just show everyone a couple even if barn shows aren't allowed


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Ooo ha ha i love the pony next to all the big horses! So cute!


----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

Sorry I should have looked at the rules first I wasn't sure if I added too many photos !


----------



## leonalee (Jul 1, 2010)

A knack for horses said:


> Azale1, those top two pics have the most epic faces ever!!!


Ahahahahaha - number 12 is fantastic!


----------



## leonalee (Jul 1, 2010)

Here is one of my favorite pictures I took at a friend's team penning fundraiser (I may add a few more later). Not me  These horses were incredible to watch! Also, be proud of me: I figured out how to downsize my images! Yaaaayyyy! haha: yes, I know, I'm an dork...


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Alrighty... here are my 3:

Me on my horse, Ty... Sorting Jackpot (We won)








Me on my old horse, Gabe. NBHA








Bre on my horse Roxy- 1st english show.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh gosh lol, it's gonna be hard to choose! I think ima do it in 3 parts. I'll sort them into the top 10 today, & then tomorrow do the final 5, & then the top 3!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Ok, these are in NO particular order:wink:


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

Wooo made it to top ten!


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Cool! Top 10! Congrats to everyone else!


----------



## leonalee (Jul 1, 2010)

Yayyyy! Awesome photos, everybody!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

*Top 5*

Ok, it's really tough! Top 5 now... again in no particular order...


----------



## darrenvale (Aug 10, 2010)

woo  top 5 thank you xx


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

*Top 3!*

 Ok, so it was very hard! lol But finally, here are the top 3!
*First place* goes to _barrelracer7335_. I love the lighting in this pictures, as well as the subtle yet dramatic display of motion!
In *2nd place* i chose _Azale1_'s photo. I like the cleaness of it as well as the position the horse is in, just touching down on the water, plus the expression on the rider's face:wink:
and finally, *3rd place* goes to _darrenvale_. I know it's a pic of a pic but again the lighting is beautiful, as is the pony!
Congratulations! This was fun! Love all your photos!


----------



## darrenvale (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks for the 3rd  x


----------



## leonalee (Jul 1, 2010)

Congrats guys!


----------



## barrelracer7335 (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks for picking my pic.


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

WOO HOO! Thanks.


----------

